
JavaScript January: a curated collection of blogs and tutorials, published daily - Roedou
https://www.javascriptjanuary.com/
======
wishinghand
Images are too big, and is there some sort of weird scroll jacking going on?
Or is loading the images so processor intensive that when I scroll down it
stops dead in its tracks?

------
charliepark
I love the design. Looking forward to checking out the articles.

------
westoncb
I'd be curious if anyone could make some clarifications on the Object-Oriented
Ontology (OOO) article. I skimmed it, but it didn't seem like it ever got to
something concrete (I could be wrong); then I looked up his book
recommendation on Amazon ("Object-Oriented Ontology: A New Theory of
Everything") and read some reviews, but they were also mostly just praise
without saying anything very specific about the content.

------
ryanmcbride
Sorry to pile on to the design complaints, but when I opened it in my browser,
the first image (the wall with security cameras on it) was so big that the
title of the article was completely below the fold. So I just waited a moment
expecting some text or something to load in. You should definitely consider
condensing this down a little bit.

------
russh
I can't get past the horrible site design.

~~~
nightski
Not sure why are you getting downvoted, the giant images add nothing to the
site whatsoever and make it incredibly difficult to get to the content.

~~~
augbog
The fact I have to scroll to figure out what a gigantic ass tile is referring
to is infuriating. Especially since the tile design has literally nothing to
do with the topic.

------
sequoia
What differentiates this from anything else?

